# nv4 disp.dll crash???



## Beastie12 (Oct 13, 2005)

hi, i have encountered this problem twice where my screen crashes to blue and it basically says that there is a problem with nv4 disp.dll. i came across these forums through a google search on the issue and i noticed that it was recommended to:

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes reinstalling the card
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer

The problem i'm having is i cant find the option to disable a/virus, i havent a clue where to look and also that when i reboot the computer in vga mode and the comp. recognizes the card and i continue with the installation the drivers are installed automatically. it appears i'm unable to reinstall the card without installing drivers automatically. I assume the order of operations is important. 
oh yeah im running xp home edition and i have a pentium 4 2.4. 
thanks for your time


----------



## -=carlos=- (Nov 12, 2004)

The processs given is a total method of uninstalling...it's made to stop anyone having any further problems by making sure nothing goes amiss by forcing a safe mood boot which means no display driver is being used...therefore, it can be totally removed by Windoze without problem.

I personally have never found any problem simply overwriting an old driver version with a new one and here's my logic...

When you write some software, you reference external files as subroutines, then come back to the main executable. You reference only files that are there, if you overwrite every file from an old version with a new one, how on gods earth can an old file still be referenced if the new code doesnt know about it?!?!?!

Simple answer is it can't...now, i'm a purist about most things on my pc but this gives way to logic this time.

Anyway, to answer your problem - I had this too recently and it was actually my power supply that was on the blink. It was not providing enough power to my graphics card and therefore it was buggering up. Try getting hold of newer drivers first, whack them on over the top of the old ones...if the problem still persists think about checking your PSU out.


----------



## SBC31 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm having major issues with the darn nv4_disp.dll and have yet to fix it. Read all about it here:

As for disabling your, what do you use for A/V software?


----------



## Beastie12 (Oct 13, 2005)

thanks for the info, it looks good so far and now i know what the abbreviation a/virus means  I have none running, the norton bogs me down so i just run spyware doctor everyday........thanks again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it is installing the drivers automatically then you are restarting in safe mode not vga mode


----------

